# Inxx?



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


This time is a little stressful for me, because my uni just started and I have a lot things to deal with it so this might affect my answers. 
I am 23 years old female, my current state of mind is more or less relaxed.



> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.


I can't post links yet, so: (add one w)ww.flickr.com/photos/peste76/29128075804/in/explore-2016-09-18/
My first impression was "wow it awakes so many feelings", It seems very nostalgic to me, it seems like a place where you go when you want to think, be alone, contemplate about life. I can't explain why, but it feels like a place of return, a memory, some really distant, but also very close. I'd like to take a walk there and just be alone, think about my life. A perfect place for a perfect daydream and sentiment.



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


I'd probably start to feel anxious, I'd think about different reasons why it happened, what went wrong? I'd probably try to calm myself down then and think rationally about the possible solutions. We could call someone to help us and in the mean time we can try to fix the car ourselves. I'd just start to look for what went wrong and what cen we do to fix it while waiting for help.



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


It depends on what kind of party it is. If I went to a concert I'd probably enjoy and like the music, so if the music at the party is good too, I'd like to go. I like parties with good music and good friends.



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


I think everyone has the right to believe whatever they want, I don't really care unless it's something really crucial. If it would be something more of an intellectual and theoretical nature I'd start to argue and debate just for the fun of it. I like it when I can exchange intellectual opinions with others, it helps me to grow and learn.
If it would be somehting more emotionall and personal, I'd probably just feel very offended and I'd back off. I would probably go into my spaced out mode and I wouldn't talk anymore. 



> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


I'd probably find it fascinating and I'd want to know more about it. Novel things are exciting. It depends what it would it be though, if it's something like a new culture in a completly new city, I'd find it interesting and energizing. 
If it's something a like a creepy alien ship in the middle of the woods...well that is a different story...



> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


I always try to stay true to what I want for myself, I always try to follow my goals. I am ambitious and I try to do my best to live up to my ambitions. As long as I follow the path I settled for myself, I feel fine. 
It's important for me to by myself, I don't know how to pretend and or how to be someone else. I've been liking the same things ever since I was a teenager and I hold up to the culture, opinions and ambitions ever since. 
I don't like fancy people, people who fake, try to look like they are something more or better. I like to keep things simple, clear, but also real. I want to successful though, I just want to stay humble and real.


> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


a-I think it's my sensitivity, I am hypersensitive person, but not in a melodramatic way, I really do experience a lot inside of me and I keep most to myself. I am also very impractical and extremely dreamy, idealistic.
b-b- I'd like to be assertive and self confident.


> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


I often get feelings that I can't really explain. I don't know if they are hunches or not, I just often feel different things about places, people, situations etc... and those feelings usually tell me what to do, but I often don't know how to process them so I often do the opposite thing and then I feel stupid.


> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


a) spending time with friends, listening to music, contemplating, writing, singing
b) b) spending time with people I don't know well, loud places, competitions, paperwork, following rules and instructions, dealing with money


> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


I often act like I am really cold, tough, cool with everything. I don't know why I do that actually...I like to be perceived as someone who is really strong and individualistic. The truth is, I am actually very anxious and hypersensitive.


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmm. Your answers are contained in a fashion that I associate with Ni-doms. 



TheHuman said:


> and those feelings usually tell me what to do, but I often don't know how to process them so I often do the opposite thing and then I feel stupid.


However, this in particular is kind of unusual with Ni -- but if you're thinking of sensory experiences here, say, navigating a new place and being overwhelmed and unsure how to handle it, then it does fit. I'm not sure exactly which kinds of situations you're referring to, so I don't know.

I don't sense strong Fi, which makes INFP a lesser possibility (but still a possibility nonetheless).



TheHuman said:


> paperwork, following rules and instructions, dealing with money


This strikes me as Te-aversion.



TheHuman said:


> I often act like I am really cold, tough, cool with everything. ... The truth is, I am actually very anxious and hypersensitive.


I could be wrong, but my instinct here is INFJ. INFJs tend to feel this way about themselves, from what I've read.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

You're definitely a dominant perceiver, so INxP is out. I'd suggest INxJ but based on this post, INFJ is the better fit.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon and @Liriope, thank you both for your opinions. I feel like I need to take a deeper look into cognitive functions to be able to undersand reasons behind your typings. I'll share my thoughts after some more reading.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

After some more reading, I don't think I can be a J type. I am very messy and chaotic, I am not organized at all. 

Here are some of my thoughts about functions:
Se- I am often very spaced out and dreamy so this makes me unaware of my enviroment. I often miss a lot of things that happen around me and it's very hard for me to orient in a new place.
I can get into something that seems like Se mode though, if I try to focus hard enough, I can be more aware of what is going around and that actually energizes me, it just costs more effort.

Si- I am pretty bad at noticing sensory details, I am not good at remembering faces, colours or anything too concrete. It can be difficult for me to recall how someone looks like, I can imagine a lot of things, but they usually are not very concrete when it comes to sensory details. I am more prone to remember an atmosphere of a place than its physical details.

Ne- This one actually sounds alot like me! I am quite good with meanings and metaphors. I enjoy literature, psychology and even sociology, it's easy for me to understand reasons behind things. This just sort of clicks in my mind, it's very natural. I enjoying writing in a metaphorical way and I like to come up with my own explanations of things. I can also easly read through people's motivations and reasons behind their actions. I think I can read others well. 
The thing is, I am not really good at seeing multiply options. I don't really throw out just any idea. I am more prone to think about it and then come up with just one thing that seems like the right one.

Ni- I like paradoxical things, statements etc and I like to play with these patterns to come up with a conclusion. I do have these "aha" moments when I think about different ideas. I think I am good at seeing trends, I tend say things like "Oh this happened before and according to how things usually tend to develop, it's going to happen again". Maybe it's a bad example, but for example with fashion, I can see how trends tend to come and go. Like what was hip in the 80's is back again and the trends tend to repeat all the time. 
I don't think I am good at transforming things though, it's more like I process a lot, but then I don't really stay focused. I move on to something else and then again something else and I tend to leave things half way unfinished. So even though I see those patterns I usually don't follow through them.

Te- This one actually seems like my weakest function. I am terrible at organizing my external environment. I suck with charts, tables, numbers etc... I usually fail when I try to be more orderly and planned. 
I am good at noticing facts though and I can be aware of what other people do wrong and what they could do better. I am just not good at asserting it.

Ti- I am quite good with words, I can be good at explaining how things work or at finding right definitions for a process or a pattern. I also like to work with principles and reasons and I like to analyze data, I like to know how and why things work certain way. 
I am not a fixer or a solution finder though, I more theoretical and abstract in my thinking. I also don't like to analyze cold facts, I am more prone to analyze people or society.

Fe- Relationships with other people are very important for me and I like to feel like I can connect with others. Usually I do my best to be polite, nice and friendly with other people and I try to keep relationships positive for both sides. I like to get to know others and to connect with them, I like to build friendships.
But I often clusmy in social situations and I am not really attentive to the needs of others. I feel like everyone is responsible for their own happiness, I don't want take care of other people. I don't feel like I need to adapt to other people, I do my own things for my own self and I think others should do the same. It's not that I'd be selfish it's more like I feel everyone should simply take care of their own business.

Fi- I do get this alot. My feelings are very present and very personal and I often cannot describe them with words or say why I feel the I feel. It's often just I know this is how I feel and now can change it. I am aware of my feelings most of the time and they are a source of great inspiration for me. I tend to be very melancholic too and I enjoy the time I can spend alone just think about how I feel or enjoy the feeling of the moment.

But....I have trouble asserting my own feelings. I am very conflict avoidant and often keeping the relationships positive is more important for me than to raise my voice and say what I think. I often can be passive-agressive, when I don't like something or someone I rarely openly say it, I just withdrawn without an explanation. I also often adapt myself to the needs of others and it makes me uncomfortable then.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

You really sound like an INFP to me. You seem to be very in tune with your own values (Fi) and your tendency to jump from task to task is very Ne-like. You also seem to use Si over Se as well, since you commented on nostalgia when looking at the picture. I could also see INFJ though, so I wouldn't rule that out completely.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

snowpetal said:


> You really sound like an INFP to me. You seem to be very in tune with your own values (Fi) and your tendency to jump from task to task is very Ne-like. You also seem to use Si over Se as well, since you commented on nostalgia when looking at the picture. I could also see INFJ though, so I wouldn't rule that out completely.


I think I relate to Fi more than Ni and the description of Ne which should be INFP's secondary function seems to be a better fit too. I also think I am a P over J now.
I am not really sure about F>T though. I relate to Ti too and I am not a typical F type. I don't feel like I need take care of others and their feelings, I usually try to think rather objectively and I can be uneasy when people express their emotions around me. 
Could I be an INTP?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> I think I relate to Fi more than Ni and the description of Ne which should be INFP's secondary function seems to be a better fit too. I also think I am a P over J now.
> I am not really sure about F>T though. I relate to Ti too and I am not a typical F type. I don't feel like I need take care of others and their feelings, I usually try to think rather objectively and I can be uneasy when people express their emotions around me.
> Could I be an INTP?


Could be INTP or INTJ with Fe PoLR. Do you desire to have friends, be welcome and be part of a group. Or are you a loner and don't really need friends?


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Could be INTP or INTJ with Fe PoLR. Do you desire to have friends, be welcome and be part of a group. Or are you a loner and don't really need friends?


Of course I desire to have friends and to be welcome. But I don't think this is type related, it's just being human.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd say INFP. Lots of Fi, some Ne, Si, and a little Te thrown in.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

If that is of any help, here are my latest test results:

worldpresspersonality: INFP:
I:70%
N:70%
F: 65%
P: 65%
Similar Minds cognitive functions test: Te=40% Ti=70% Ne=70% Ni=75% Se=25% Si=45% Fe=40% Fi=80%
My functions oder is: Fi>Ni>Ne>Ti>Si>Te=Fe>Se

I guess I am an INFP then.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> If that is of any help, here are my latest test results:
> 
> worldpresspersonality: INFP:
> I:70%
> ...


That's interesting. As an INFP, I also come up with pretty high Ti results, although I know I'm not an INTP. Maybe this is a trend among other INFPs too?


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

snowpetal said:


> That's interesting. As an INFP, I also come up with pretty high Ti results, although I know I'm not an INTP. Maybe this is a trend among other INFPs too?


I don't know about other INFPs, but it's good to know there's someone else like me!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@TheHuman

Hmm.. From that function stack:
Fi>Ni>Ne>Ti>Si>Te=Fe>Se

4 options are open:
INTP
INFP
INTJ
INFJ

The only thing that would not make you an INTP is low Te,
The only thing that would not make you an INFP is low Fe.

INxJ are _perfect_ matches,
both INTJ and INFJ suggests Ni-Ti/Fi looping.
INTJ in loops seem INFP,
INFJ in loops seem INTP.
Which would give the impression of you being INxP.

I dislike the percentages on that test (5% gradients, which makes it so two functions have equaling values).
So would you kindly do this version, please?:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @TheHuman
> 
> Hmm.. From that function stack:
> Fi>Ni>Ne>Ti>Si>Te=Fe>Se
> ...


extraverted Sensing (Se) ******* (7.7)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.6)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************* (33.9)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************* (43.7)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************** (15.2)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************** (34.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************** (27.1)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************************** (47.9)
excellent use

Fi>Ni>Ti>Ne>Si>Fe>Te>Se

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP
If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or INFJ


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) ******* (7.7)
> unused
> introverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.6)
> average use
> ...


My best bet would either be INFJ in loop, or somewhat unhealthy INFP.

Do you relate to any of this?:

* *





*Ni-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify one’s problematic vision of the “truth” and reject the perspectives of those deemed “ignorant”, “superficial”, or misguided -> but ends up in self-doubt, regret, or isolation because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities

*defensive loop:* stubborn and unwilling to acknowledge or change faulty ideas/assumptions (can’t admit to being wrong); lack of empathy; prone to negativity, bitterness, or cynicism; feels threatened by social/relational commitments or intimacy; feels threatened by emotionality or sentimentality; refuses to listen to other perspectives and only accepts others when they agree; prone to being arrogant, condescending, or unfairly critical/judgmental of others or the world at large; tendency to project personal/emotional issues onto others as a way to avoid own insecurities; can be argumentative and prone to blunt verbal retorts or attacks or blame; subconsciously tries to manipulate people’s emotions/behaviors; rationalizes away one’s own problematic beliefs/actions with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of inadequacy or insecurity

or

*Ni-Fi loop:* uses defensive gut feelings (subjective standards of judgment) to convince oneself that one is morally superior and above the fray because of understanding the so-called “truth” -> but ends up feeling haunted by inner turmoil because of inability to overcome setbacks, self-doubt, uncertainty, cynicism, lack of purpose, loneliness, or relationship troubles (i.e. failing/refusing to see the right means/methods for solving problems responsibly)


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> My best bet would either be INFJ in loop, or somewhat unhealthy INFP.
> 
> Do you relate to any of this?:
> 
> ...


I actually do relate to the Ni-Ti loop. But I read Jung's description of introverted feeling and it fits perfectly. That's why I think I am an INFP, but yes probably a bit unhealthy.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> I actually do relate to the Ni-Ti loop. But I read Jung's description of introverted feeling and it fits perfectly. That's why I think I am an INFP, but yes probably a bit unhealthy.


Alright lastly this should confirm type:
(If you are neither of these then I highly doubt you being INFP or INFJ.)

*A):*

* *





*Se vulnerable*
This individual handles his needs by being prudent and farsighted. He mentally foresees which actions may be harmful or inopportune to himself and disruptive of his physical state and homeostasis. He doesn't intrude onto other people's space or territory and is easily annoyed and flustered by someone transgressing into his own space. He notices what may be perceived as violation of one's personal space, and disapproves of those who regularly behave in such manner. He tries to prevent and bypass anything that would result in upsetting his own physical homeostasis and chastises people who are too rowdy, who create extra commotion or drama that directly disturbs him, or create sudden disruptions by their behavior such as playing practical jokes. He may start or join in verbal disagreements and conflicts where he has to assert his values, ideas, and beliefs, but will try to avoid conflicts where his physical state and continuity of his life are directly at stake. During conflict he prefers to anticipate and choose his fights carefully; for example, he may act out unusually aggressively when he knows that he has the backing of other powerful individuals. In inopportune confrontational situations, he tends to overreact and respond in excess, seem too confrontational and contentious, he may even flip out and go berserk, which also later spoils his mood. At the same time he refers very sensitively to any comments about his own volitional qualities and ability to stand up for himself. He feels himself insufficient to proactively change his environment and instead refers to others for help. It may seem as if he's lacking in common life skills. In cases of physical discomfort this individual usually patiently and stoically endures through his hardships, but if the problem is not dealt with, he may flare up or have a physical and emotional break down. He is good at sharing information, teaching and instructing others, but is lacking the ability to force them to anything. The individual doesn't pay much attention on external physical qualities, his own or those of others, considering this to be a topic not worthy of attention and that inner qualities and personal potential are more important.

*Te suggestive*
The individual is attracted to people seen as knowledgeable, as well as truthful and willing to share that knowledge, in matters seen as interesting and useful to the individual towards achieving productivity and efficiency. Reliable information rather than the finished analysis is what attracts the individual; facts and explanations, not answers limited to the conclusions. For the same reason, the individual avoids people who are inclined to give out unreliable or simply untruthful information. The individual tends to neglect to think about the productivity of his actions and unconsciously relies on others to give him directions and advice about the best, most productive ways of doing things. He has difficulties measuring how much work he has done, whether it is sufficient, and how much it is actually worth. The individual admires people who are aware of the productivity of their actions and are always trying to do something rational and worthwhile.




*B):*

* *





*Te vulnerable*
That is manifested as a skepticism and dislike for basing your beliefs, arguments, and actions on external sources of information. For instance, will base their opinions and views on their own personal insights and be, again, skeptical of "second-hand" factual information that contradicts it. "Don't trust everything you read" is a typical sneer of this function, especially when applied to sources of information otherwise seen as neutral and reliable, such as encyclopedias and handbooks. Another manifestation is a dislike for dealing with issues involving efficiency, productivity, and factual accuracy of statements made; statements are made according to input from other functions, not from double-checks against external facts which are seen as of lesser relevance to the issue at hand. Types with this function lack confidence in their ability to find relevant information in outside sources.

*Se suggestive*
The individual experiences a degree of detachment from the physical world around him and does not attribute much value to it. He may avoid activities that would directly involve him, preferring instead to live by his mental representations and imagery. Often he develops an impression that most activity is too meaningless, useless, or burdensome to get involved with this, thus he can make an impression of a lazy person. To this individual, life is often characterized by short periods of activity, stimulation, and progression forward, that run intermittent with longer periods that are characterized by tedium, inertia, and apathy. He doesn't mind letting other people handle the physical aspects of life and even feels grateful when they help him with this. For example, he can live in a place that requires maintenance and completely ignore this until someone else prods him to do the repairs. He would rather remain passively observant and feels little desire in himself to directly engage with the world around himself and take concrete steps that would bring him to fulfillment of his goals. This individual appreciates proactive, energetic, confident individuals who by their personal example can inspire him to activity and a greater appreciation of his physical environment.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The OP strikes me as a dominant perceiving type. That's the vibe I'm getting. I'll bet on INxJ.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Alright lastly this should confirm type:
> (If you are neither of these then I highly doubt you being INFP or INFJ.)
> 
> *A):*
> ...


Thank you for posting this!

When it comes Se vulnerable I am not good at forseeing troubles that might come up in the physical world I am rather pretty bad at it and always underunderestimate such issues unless they blow off into my face. I am also not very much aware of the territory, but I do value my personal space and other's personal space as well.
I don't like to be threatened by too dramatic events, I like to keep things calm and enjoyable for everyone so I enjoy light and noncompetetive enviroments.
I can sometimes become overly agressive in a verbal way when I feel that somebody steps on my values too much and I have been told I do this from different people, even though I am not so aware of it. 
I also do lack to ability to force people or basically anyone to work. 
I do however pay a lot of attention to physical qualities, such as style, fashion, beauty etc...more to the point of being obsessed about them in a very...personal manner.

Te suggestive - I do relate to this one quite a lot. I tend to seek for people who seem as smart, well educauted and knowledgeable. Intellectual people are very attractive to me and I often choose my partners based on how educated they are.

Te vulnerable - I tend to choose carefully what I believe and what I don't so I search for different sources of knowledge. I do tend to say "don't believe anything you read", but I generally value well credited works from scientists, encyclopedies and similar sources. I do put on value on factual information that are reliable. 

Se suggestive - I relate to everything, absolutely....everything.


----------

